# Clear Creek: Minor Rock Mitigation After "Whew!"



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. Just curious, when these trails will be open to the public?


----------



## P2PTrail (Apr 14, 2014)

The trail is scheduled for completion by June 2015.


----------

